# VapeCon 2017 - questions for the vendors



## Silver

Hi all

Am creating this thread in the "Who has stock" subforum for any member that wants to ask VapeCon 2017 exhibiting vendors a question about stock etc on the day.

You could also ask them in their dedicated subforum - but this thread is also a good place

Bear in mind that the exhibitors are putting in a HUGE effort to be there on the day - and they most likely won't be bringing ALL their stock. So if there is something specific you want them to bring, it is best to arrange with them beforehand. 

Also remember that VapeCon 2017 offers an unbelievable opportunity of seeing 71 amazing exhibitors all under one roof. When buying online, its often a hassle to buy from multiple vendors. At VapeCon 2017 you will have them all in one place! So use it to your advantage 

The exhibitor list for VapeCon 2017 can be found in the "VapeCon 2017 - Confirmed Vendors" thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/#post-535584

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Tagging @Oceanic Vapes who asked a question about this recently.
Go for it here @Oceanic Vapes


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Awesome thanks Silver 

To all vendors

Who will have scales, what scales and pricing please
The new coil master ceramic bent L tweezer 
Specialised drip tips for goon 1.5
Vgod pro 150 covers

Thanks to all, please include pricing

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

This is not a common item so might be good idea to post here for all the MTL vapers
will any vendors have Nautilus Mini coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

Marius Combrink said:


> This is not a common item so might be good idea to post here for all the MTL vapers
> will any vendors have Nautilus Mini coils?



How many do you need sir ? We'll take some along, we have 1.8Ohms in stock.
@Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Frostbite said:


> How many do you need sir ? We'll take some along, we have 1.8Ohms in stock.
> @Marius Combrink


2 boxes of 5 would be great and 1.8ohm is perfect thanks alot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Excellent thread this Silver 
This is really a great way for people to request specific items and for the vendors to provide them on the day 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Hi all!

Any chance of the vendors running a special on the Minikin v2? Maybe a Mod+Batteries combo????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

Hey guys will any vendors be stocking the pulse bf rda 24

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Will someone be bringing sonic cleaners?? I need one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Will someone be bringing sonic cleaners?? I need one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@BigB from E-Cig Inn brought in some *ultrasonic cleaners *to VapeCon last year @GerritVisagie
Not sure if they are doing so this year
Tagging @Mari to confirm

Maybe some of the other vendors will bring them along?
@Vapers Corner
@Vaperite South Africa
@Stroodlepuff (Vape King)
Don't you guys have these?


----------



## ddk1979

What would be great is for the vendors attending VapeCon to have some specials for out-of-towners PLEASE ... okay, PRETTY PLEASE
(Hope the PRETTY works)

.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

ddk1979 said:


> What would be great is for the vendors attending VapeCon to have some specials for out-of-towners PLEASE ... okay, PRETTY PLEASE
> (Hope the PRETTY works)
> 
> .


You will get your turn. Let us see what we have left over after VapeCon and we will announce an out of town online special shortly thereafter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You will get your turn. Let us see what we have left over after VapeCon and we will announce an out of town online special shortly thereafter



How about us out-of-country guys 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Awesome thanks Silver
> 
> To all vendors
> 
> Who will have scales, what scales and pricing please
> The new coil master ceramic bent L tweezer
> Specialised drip tips for goon 1.5
> Vgod pro 150 covers
> 
> Thanks to all, please include pricing
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Still no reply  

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Still no reply
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



Check with @DizZa and @Erica_TFM from The Flavour Mill on the scales, @Oceanic Vapes 
Maybe they are bringing them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapers Corner

GerritVisagie said:


> Will someone be bringing sonic cleaners?? I need one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The plan is that we will be bringing some ultrasonic cleaners. 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop?search=ultrasonic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

Will u be bring any pulse bf rda the 24 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

@DizZa @Erica_TFM hey guys, will you be bringing any scales through

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

This thread is going to become messy...#justsaying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice thread and will be happy to assist with queries. Also note guys we will be releasing a full list of what we will be bringing to the show very soon. If you haven't already please sign up to our newsletter on our website (at the bottom) www.sirvape.co.za so we can keep you up to date. We do not spam you. A newsletter is sent out either once a week or twice a month depending on arrivals at the Sir's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

I have two friends that want to get into vaping but want pink mods - any pink starter kits / mods going to be available at Vapecon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> I have two friends that want to get into vaping but want pink mods - any pink starter kits / mods going to be available at Vapecon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have some pink stuff available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> I'll have some pink stuff available


I love pink!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We will most likely have Ultrasonic cleaners

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa

Oceanic Vapes said:


> @DizZa @Erica_TFM hey guys, will you be bringing any scales through



We will yes sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi Vendors, ok so heres my essay.. 
Im looking to purchase some Hardware at Vapecon. something along these lines: 
1) VGOD Mod not mech
2) Apocalypse RDA
3) Framed Stapled Coils/Wire
Please let me know who will have and a price (inbox is also fine) so i dont end up buying something else, I'm not huge on window shopping so one pit stop works for me lol.
Also would appreciate some advice as Im still a noobin regard to Hardware. For instance everyone's raving about DNA , I dont know what DNA mods actually are.
If theres anything better in that price range you suggest that will be also awesome.
Thanks and Regards
MRDeedz aka keyboard ninja


----------



## Stosta

Will any of the vendors have a Stentorian AT-7 for me to look at?


----------



## Mari

Silver said:


> @BigB from E-Cig Inn brought in some *ultrasonic cleaners *to VapeCon last year @GerritVisagie
> Not sure if they are doing so this year
> Tagging @Mari to confirm
> 
> Maybe some of the other vendors will bring them along?
> @Vapers Corner
> @Vaperite South Africa
> @Stroodlepuff (Vape King)
> Don't you guys have these?



Good day 
confirmed with Brian will be taking a few to Vapecon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Mari

Tagging @GerritVisagie on the ultrasonics - see above post @GerritVisagie


----------



## GerritVisagie

I saw. Thanx peeps. I see some shiny clean things in my future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Oh, how about some super soft silicone squonk bottles??
Anyone bringing some of those Lil gems??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Will anyone be selling the Lost Vape Therion 75C at Vapecon? 
Please?!


----------



## KieranD

Stosta said:


> Will any of the vendors have a Stentorian AT-7 for me to look at?


 
Yes sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I want to know if any vendors will be bringing battery chargers?

@KieranD - since you here - any luck on the VC4?

@Stroodlepuff - what about that 8-bay Nitecore "space shuttle" one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I want to know if any vendors will be bringing battery chargers?
> 
> @KieranD - since you here - any luck on the VC4?
> 
> @Stroodlepuff - what about that 8-bay Nitecore "space shuttle" one?


I'll bring one or two of those i8s along, maybe a few of the other Nitecores too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

Oohhhh... I've got one... anyone bringing a skyline RTA clone?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> Oohhhh... I've got one... anyone bringing a skyline RTA clone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Tanja 
Check with @BumbleBee


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> @Tanja
> Check with @BumbleBee


I tried @Biscuit 's one and I really liked it... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Any vendor that will have this at vapecon please let me know! Especially if it is on special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any vendor that will have this at vapecon please let me know! Especially if it is on special



Hi @Create-A-Cloud 
Have moved this post into this thread so vendors can respond directly
(The other Specials thread is in the general forum)


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Thanks @Silver couldnt find it so posted on there sorry

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Thanks @Silver couldnt find it so posted on there sorry
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



No worries, hope you find that juice
Assume its an international one?
Check with @Cruzz_33 and @HouseOfVape (they come to mind initially)
There are several exhibitors with loads of international juices at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Tanja said:


> Oohhhh... I've got one... anyone bringing a skyline RTA clone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I will be bringing a few along

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

BumbleBee said:


> I will be bringing a few along


 Thank you! Any chance you can keep one out for me? And recommend a nice funky mod that will go with it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> Thank you! Any chance you can keep one out for me? And recommend a nice funky mod that will go with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I think you going to like the Skyline @Tanja !


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> I think you going to like the Skyline @Tanja !


Thank you for your effort! 

I really do think so.. I haven't found anything else that I like so far... most are too fat and chunky and makes me feel like I'm... errrr... never mind... not meant for a public forum!    

It's the closest RTA so far to my nano that I love... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> Thank you for your effort!
> 
> I really do think so.. I haven't found anything else that I like so far... most are too fat and chunky and makes me feel like I'm... errrr... never mind... not meant for a public forum!
> 
> It's the closest RTA so far to my nano that I love...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yup, its a great tank for my fruity menthols at lowish power in restricted lung hit mode
But my only complaint is i find the tank capacity a bit too small


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Yup, its a great tank for my fruity menthols at lowish power in restricted lung hit mode
> But my only complaint is i find the tank capacity a bit too small


I don't mind small tank capacity too much... I rotate juices all the time and normally have about 20 different ones in rotation... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> I don't mind small tank capacity too much... I rotate juices all the time and normally have about 20 different ones in rotation...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


20?! Jeepers you should be getting yourself an RDA as well next Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> 20?! Jeepers you should be getting yourself an RDA as well next Saturday!


Hahaha! That is the plan  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Hahaha! That is the plan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you have any in mind @Tanja ?


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> Do you have any in mind @Tanja ?


None at all! I'm clueless! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> None at all! I'm clueless!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm not well clued up on drippers, but for me a good starting point would possibly be here!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/page-6#post-568619

But I'm sure if you keep your eyes peeled there will be more RDAs going on special soon! Just got to keep an eye on those vendor subforums.


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> I'm not well clued up on drippers, but for me a good starting point would possibly be here!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/page-6#post-568619
> 
> But I'm sure if you keep your eyes peeled there will be more RDAs going on special soon! Just got to keep an eye on those vendor subforums.


Thank you very much! I will definitely keep my eyes open... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Thank you very much! I will definitely keep my eyes open...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Have you bought your tickets for Vapecon yet @Tanja ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> Have you bought your tickets for Vapecon yet @Tanja ?


Not yet no... planning on doing that Monday... (payday for me)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> None at all! I'm clueless!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If I can make a research recommendation, have a look at the Peerless.
I'm mentioning it as an options because:
a) I'm biased, it was my first dripper! 
b) It is going to be on special for R290
It is a dual coil dripper though, so if you are looking for a single coil dripper, you might be better served with something like the Pulse 22 (hoping they have those on special as well).


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Not yet no... planning on doing that Monday... (payday for me)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Okay how's this for a deal...

If you can tell me the name and stand number of the vendor where I can get a Smoant Rabox for R700 at VapeCon, I'll arrange two free tickets for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> If I can make a research recommendation, have a look at the Peerless.
> I'm mentioning it as an options because:
> a) I'm biased, it was my first dripper!
> b) It is going to be on special for R290
> It is a dual coil dripper though, so if you are looking for a single coil dripper, you might be better served with something like the Pulse 22 (hoping they have those on special as well).



And just to add that Peerless RDA special is from @Scoob at Brothers' Vapes

(Disclaimer- i have never tried this RDA, just offering extra info )

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> Okay how's this for a deal...
> 
> If you can tell me the name and stand number of the vendor where I can get a Smoant Rabox for R700 at VapeCon, I'll arrange two free tickets for you.


Oooohhh oohhh oohhh.... now that would be S54 - Dragon Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Oooohhh oohhh oohhh.... now that would be S54 - Dragon Vape!!!


     

PM Incoming!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> If I can make a research recommendation, have a look at the Peerless.
> I'm mentioning it as an options because:
> a) I'm biased, it was my first dripper!
> b) It is going to be on special for R290
> It is a dual coil dripper though, so if you are looking for a single coil dripper, you might be better served with something like the Pulse 22 (hoping they have those on special as well).


That does sound like a very good deal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> PM Incoming!!!!


Congratulations @Tanja and thanks for being awesome @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Congratulations @Tanja and thanks for being awesome @Stosta!


I'm actually a horrible horrible person, I can tell you stories about me that would make your skin crawl, and if you ever found your way into one of my dreams you would wake up crying. 

Credit goes to the forum in general. The A&M team, the vendors that support us on here, and of course the members that make it what it is!

I would just like to add though... People should keep their eyes peeled on these threads!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> Congratulations @Tanja and thanks for being awesome @Stosta!


Thank you thank you!!!! @Stosta ... you are amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> I'm actually a horrible horrible person, I can tell you stories about me that would make your skin crawl, and if you ever found your way into one of my dreams you would wake up crying.


I don't believe a word of that nonsense you speak!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> I'm actually a horrible horrible person, I can tell you stories about me that would make your skin crawl, and if you ever found your way into one of my dreams you would wake up crying.
> 
> Credit goes to the forum in general. The A&M team, the vendors that support us on here, and of course the members that make it what it is!
> 
> I would just like to add though... People should keep their eyes peeled on these threads!


Yeah bud, that thing with the Minivolt makes you out to be a complete savage! 
If I woke up from one of your dreams I'm sure we would actually be laughing in the gutter! 

I'm keeping a close eye on all of these threads!
Just please don't post anything cool while I'm in one of my million meetings today. kthxbye

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any vendor that will have this at vapecon please let me know! Especially if it is on special



We will have stock of this at the Vape Empire booth, along with a wide range of other tasty Marina Vape juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We will have stock of this at the Vape Empire booth, along with a wide range of other tasty Marina Vape juices



Tagging @Create-A-Cloud 

Check out Yusuf's post above
vape Empire has it @Create-A-Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We will have stock of this at the Vape Empire booth, along with a wide range of other tasty Marina Vape juices


Thanks will swing by. Do you have a price on it for me? 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Thanks will swing by. Do you have a price on it for me?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



We're still confirming prices, but it will definitely be on special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We're still confirming prices, but it will definitely be on special


Cool on 30ml or 60ml or 120ml?

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Thanks will swing by. Do you have a price on it for me?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



We're still confirming prices, but it will definitely be on special


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Cool on 30ml or 60ml or 120ml?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



All in 60mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Tanja said:


> Thank you! Any chance you can keep one out for me? And recommend a nice funky mod that will go with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



One of these should work pretty well with a Skyline

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/eleaf-pico-25-85W-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

TheV said:


> Yeah bud, that thing with the Minivolt makes you out to be a complete savage!
> If I woke up from one of your dreams I'm sure we would actually be laughing in the gutter!
> 
> I'm keeping a close eye on all of these threads!
> Just please don't post anything cool while I'm in one of my million meetings today. kthxbye



Okay @TheV, I've got one for you.

If you can name the pizza vendor at @VapeCon, and mention one of their creations I'll give you two tickets.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KieranD

Silver said:


> I want to know if any vendors will be bringing battery chargers?
> 
> @KieranD - since you here - any luck on the VC4?
> 
> @Stroodlepuff - what about that 8-bay Nitecore "space shuttle" one?



We have placed a massive order with XTAR that we distro here in SA 
Hoping it makes it in time!


----------



## Silver

KieranD said:


> We have placed a massive order with XTAR that we distro here in SA
> Hoping it makes it in time!



Ok thanks @KieranD 
Good to know even if it doesnt make it here in time
Does that include that 4-bay one with the LCD screen readout etc


----------



## TheV

Alex said:


> Okay @TheV, I've got one for you.
> 
> If you can name the pizza vendor at @VapeCon, and mention one of their creations I'll give you two tickets.


Brohemian with the Winner. Excuse the short reply. In a meeting

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Brohemian with the Winner. Excuse the short reply. In a meeting


Bwahahaha! 

That's some serious dedication right there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deadz

Any Vendors going to have the the GeekVape Tsunami Mech Kit in Copper and LG HB2s ?


----------



## Alex

TheV said:


> Brohemian with the Winner. Excuse the short reply. In a meeting


Congrats bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes

Hello 

I see there are lekker specials on 18650's... But what about 26650's?


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> That's some serious dedication right there!


Haha, you guys gave me the medal. Need to live up to it now! 



Alex said:


> Congrats bro


Thank you kindly sir! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

KieranD said:


> We have placed a massive order with XTAR that we distro here in SA
> Hoping it makes it in time!


 @KieranD will there be any Dragon VP4 Plus in that order as well?


----------



## @cliff

Any online specials for the unfortunate people who can't make it? Pretty please!!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## QKNatasha

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> I have two friends that want to get into vaping but want pink mods - any pink starter kits / mods going to be available at Vapecon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to see the awesome stuff @BumbleBee has. Already placed my order for VAPECON

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Any vendor with pink silicon sleeves for the SMOK Alien?

Anything pink for my mods and I'll be all over your stand actually.

Not sure about this but I'm going to ask anyway.... Anyone have those heat wrapping sticker things for the SMOK Alien?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any vendor that will have this at vapecon please let me know! Especially if it is on special




We got you bud! Come check us out we will be shooting these and other Marina vape 60ml products at R300/60ml on the day . (Normal price 370/60ml) Keep an eye on our sub forum thread for our Vapecon 2017 specials that we will start posting from tomorrow night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Any online specials for the unfortunate people who can't make it? Pretty please!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Yes we will have a VapeCon tab on our website for the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Will anyone be selling the Lost Vape Therion 75C at Vapecon?
> Please?!


Preferably a black unit... something like:





Can haz pls?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sir Vape said:


> Yes we will have a VapeCon tab on our website for the day.



Let's hear it for @Sir Vape - for they are jolly good fellows...... Dear @Sir Vape - your international customer from Nigeria salute you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoFluffy

I'm sure there will be Goons aplenty, but looking for any specials on the V 1.5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

PsychoFluffy said:


> I'm sure there will be Goons aplenty, but looking for any specials on the V 1.5?


Yes there will 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-vapecon-specials.t40872/#post-569140

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Po7713

Hi will anybody have drip tips for the Recoil rda at Vapecon? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

To all vendors, another thing we all need is specials on all types of OCC coils for all tanks that is not rebuildable. 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

Blu_Marlin said:


> @KieranD will there be any Dragon VP4 Plus in that order as well?


Yes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

KieranD said:


> Yes!


And the VC4?


----------



## Sir Vape

PsychoFluffy said:


> I'm sure there will be Goons aplenty, but looking for any specials on the V 1.5?



Yes we will have some with us on special. Will also be bringing some the Apocalypse as well. Pop on over and take a look at the two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

KieranD said:


> Yes!


Yay.  Been waiting a while for this charger. Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Will anyone have the Lost Vape Paranormal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Will anyone have the Lost Vape Paranormal?



I was gona ask the same question


----------



## Silver

As I mentioned somewhere else, one of the great things about VapeCon is that you get such a wide variety of juices available to sample in one place.

I was looking at the top 3 juices in each of 7 categories of the *2017 ECIGSSA Juice Awards:*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2017-result.t40499/

And I am fairly confident that each of those 21 juices will be at VapeCon. Either at the juice maker to test/buy or at one of the retailers that stock that juice.

*Make the most of it*
Try taste as many as you can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Noonclouds @Morne , please confirm you will be packing the following in your Vapcon boxes  

Billet Box 70w - Purple 
Boro Tank
Exocet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne

ettiennedj said:


> Noonclouds @Morne , please confirm you will be packing the following in your Vapcon boxes
> 
> Billet Box 70w - Purple
> Boro Tank
> Exocet


Confirmed, all will be at Vapecon. Be sure to get to us early. We have had lots of inquiries about BB's, spares and accessories.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

Morne said:


> Confirmed, all will be at Vapecon. Be sure to get to us early. We have had lots of inquiries about BB's, spares and accessories.



Thanks @Morne , Will be my first stop else I will need to face the wrath of a woman scorned


----------



## contrid

Will there be beer?


----------



## contrid

contrid said:


> Will there be beer?



Or should I bring a hip flask? I'm just kidding btw


----------



## Cornelius

Morning all, so something that came to mind in my insomnia state.
Would it be possible for all vendors to mark their stock with price tags, reason for this is that people tend to spend a lot of time standing and asking how much is this, how much is that etc. This keeps the line up and I am thinking if everything is clearly marked it could make the flow easier.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## Tanja

Cornelius said:


> Morning all, so something that came to mind in my insomnia state.
> Would it be possible for all vendors to mark their stock with price tags, reason for this is that people tend to spend a lot of time standing and asking how much is this, how much is that etc. This keeps the line up and I am thinking if everything is clearly marked it could make the flow easier.


I love that idea! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Cornelius said:


> Morning all, so something that came to mind in my insomnia state.
> Would it be possible for all vendors to mark their stock with price tags, reason for this is that people tend to spend a lot of time standing and asking how much is this, how much is that etc. This keeps the line up and I am thinking if everything is clearly marked it could make the flow easier.



Very good suggestion!.
Last year it was a little chaos and it took much longer to "shop" without prices readily available.
Maybe put several price lists up where they can be seen and checked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Cornelius said:


> Morning all, so something that came to mind in my insomnia state.
> Would it be possible for all vendors to mark their stock with price tags, reason for this is that people tend to spend a lot of time standing and asking how much is this, how much is that etc. This keeps the line up and I am thinking if everything is clearly marked it could make the flow easier.


From working other types of exhibitions, as a salesman you don't want to really put pricing up. People then look at the pricing and walk away, by not putting up pricing you forcing them into opening a dialogue with you.

Personally though I agree it would be awesome. I know what I want and what I'm willing to pay for it!


----------



## SAVaper

Stosta said:


> From working other types of exhibitions, as a salesman you don't want to really put pricing up. People then look at the pricing and walk away, by not putting up pricing you forcing them into opening a dialogue with you.
> 
> Personally though I agree it would be awesome. I know what I want and what I'm willing to pay for it!



That is very true @Stosta but with the line growing and money flowing, there is little time for meaningful interaction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

SAVaper said:


> That is very true @Stosta but with the line growing and money flowing, there is little time for meaningful interaction.


Agreed! Different attitude towards these events as well in different regions. Durban you have to work hard for a sale, in JHB people would just throw money at you if there was a queue outside your stand, kinda like, "I don't know what you're selling, but if these 10 people want it then so do I!".

We will find out in 4 sleeps time! VapeCon 2017 is very very close!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

contrid said:


> Will there be beer?



Of course there will be beer @contrid 
Check out the following post in the Food Vendors thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-food-vendors.t40553/page-2#post-568992

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz

Howzit Vendors, 

Will any of you have Fat Daddy 510 Connectors ?


----------



## contrid

Silver said:


> Of course there will be beer @contrid
> Check out the following post in the Food Vendors thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-food-vendors.t40553/page-2#post-568992



Wow, awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

@KieranD any chance u guys gonna have the new recoil rebel bud?


----------



## MrDeedz

who has:
Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee.
Also need to stock up on these.
*Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie 2 x 100ml*
*JOOSE-E-LIQZ SNLV 18 2 x 100ml
*


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> who has:
> Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee.
> Also need to stock up on these.
> *Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie 2 x 100ml*
> *JOOSE-E-LIQZ SNLV 18 2 x 100ml*



Miss Daisy - try Juicy Joes stand - @ShaneW , @Zeki Hilmi 
SNLV 18 - try the J&J's Emporium stand - @Naeemhoosen , @wazarmoto 

Lets see if anyone responds on the resin Voopoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

MrDeedz said:


> who has:
> Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee.
> Also need to stock up on these.
> *Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie 2 x 100ml*
> *JOOSE-E-LIQZ SNLV 18 2 x 100ml
> *



We will have plenty of Miss Daisy. Come see us at Juicy joes stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto

MrDeedz said:


> who has:
> Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee.
> Also need to stock up on these.
> *Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie 2 x 100ml*
> *JOOSE-E-LIQZ SNLV 18 2 x 100ml
> *


Well have the resin on Special with a free bottle of JEL 30ml. So you score the Snlv with the drag. 100mls will also be available for purchase. 

Also trust me, you wanna try the new soon to he released Joose-E-Liqz! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KieranD

Scouse45 said:


> @KieranD any chance u guys gonna have the new recoil rebel bud?


Unfortunately it will miss VapeCon but its just around the corner!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

wazarmoto said:


> Well have the resin on Special with a free bottle of JEL 30ml. So you score the Snlv with the drag. 100mls will also be available for purchase.
> 
> Also trust me, you wanna try the new soon to he released Joose-E-Liqz!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



There you go @MrDeedz 
I thought I remembered the resin Voopoo 
Thanks @wazarmoto

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Thanks @wazarmoto @Zeki Hilmi @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Sir Vape said:


> Yes we will have some with us on special. Will also be bringing some the Apocalypse as well. Pop on over and take a look at the two.


@Sir Vape APOCALYPSE clones or AUTHENTIC? if its AUTH my DAY MADE BHOOYAH. WHat colors as I need to match my voopoo resin with the RDA LOL ! & thaNKS fANKS tanx


----------



## Scouse45

KieranD said:


> Unfortunately it will miss VapeCon but its just around the corner!!


Thanks bud that's cool I'll come c u when it lands


----------



## Scouse45

Sorry guys anyone bringing ez drippers myself and a some fellow vapers r looking for them! @Silver im pestering u did u c if anyone bringing them with


----------



## Rusty

@Zeki Hilmi can maybe help out , i this he is the only 1 that has @Scouse45


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Sorry guys anyone bringing ez drippers myself and a some fellow vapers r looking for them! @Silver im pestering u did u c if anyone bringing them with



Also check with @KieranD 
Maybe he has some @Scouse45


----------



## DamianTyczy

Hello vape family.

I am really looking to buy a UD vape bag, specifically camo style. Any venders that will be stocking this item. Any sale on it?

Please let me know so i can rush over to you


----------



## GerritVisagie

DamianTyczy said:


> Hello vape family.
> 
> I am really looking to buy a UD vape bag, specifically camo style. Any venders that will be stocking this item. Any sale on it?
> 
> Please let me know so i can rush over to you



Check the index under vendor specials, I saw them on there for 750, can't remember who tho.

Found it! Dragon Vape
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes

DamianTyczy said:


> Hello vape family.
> 
> I am really looking to buy a UD vape bag, specifically camo style. Any venders that will be stocking this item. Any sale on it?
> 
> Please let me know so i can rush over to you


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/page-4#post-568166

But it's in Black.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

Thank you @Quakes and @GerritVisagie i appreciate the response. Yes i saw the post but i am so fussy at the moment and have been waiting all this year to try get my hands on a camo style.

Keep me posted if you hear anything. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Good day

Just wondering if vendors will be stocking a pico squeeze or any other regulated low budget squankers?
And if there is a vendor that will bring ego aio direct lung coils and a possibility on the rebuildable one?
And lastly if a vendor will have the wismec motiv coils?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Quakes

DamianTyczy said:


> Thank you @Quakes and @GerritVisagie i appreciate the response. Yes i saw the post but i am so fussy at the moment and have been waiting all this year to try get my hands on a camo style.
> 
> Keep me posted if you hear anything. Much appreciated.


Maybe @Lim can confirm if they will have the Camo or not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

Quakes said:


> or not?


LEts hear from @Lim?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Friep said:


> Good day
> 
> Just wondering if vendors will be stocking a pico squeeze or any other regulated low budget squankers?
> And if there is a vendor that will bring ego aio direct lung coils and a possibility on the rebuildable one?
> And lastly if a vendor will have the wismec motiv coils?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have a few bits and bobs here, I think I may have an RBA and a few of the 0.5ohm DL coils, I'll bring them along, you're welcome to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Thank you will definitely swing by

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Scouse45 said:


> Sorry guys anyone bringing ez drippers myself and a some fellow vapers r looking for them! @Silver im pestering u did u c if anyone bringing them with


Hi @Scouse45 I'm coming to vapecon but all the stock has gone up already however I will be selling them online as a special. If I can fit it in my luggage I'm happy to bring one up for you otherwise online and we can courier on Monday.


----------



## Scouse45

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi @Scouse45 I'm coming to vapecon but all the stock has gone up already however I will be selling them online as a special. If I can fit it in my luggage I'm happy to bring one up for you otherwise online and we can courier on Monday.


That's great bud either way I'm happy il come chat to u at the con

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Bit of a random question, but which vendors are going to be stocking merchandise?
Stuff like t-shirts, caps, hoodies?
I have a slight obsession with stuff like that


----------



## DamianTyczy

ASCIIcat said:


> a slight obsession with stuff like that


I know V-corp will be stocking some killa apparel from emissary elixirs. Go check out their graphics. Some really cool stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I need a Goon Hoodie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

ASCIIcat said:


> Bit of a random question, but which vendors are going to be stocking merchandise?
> Stuff like t-shirts, caps, hoodies?
> I have a slight obsession with stuff like that



We will have the new Sir Vape caps (Uflex Brand) in flat and curve peak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Hey all tnx for this thread. 

Which vendors have the 24mm Petri Rta and price plz. Will definitely stop by for 1 of them. 

Thank you


----------



## Sir Vape

MrDeedz said:


> @Sir Vape APOCALYPSE clones or AUTHENTIC? if its AUTH my DAY MADE BHOOYAH. WHat colors as I need to match my voopoo resin with the RDA LOL ! & thaNKS fANKS tanx



Yes they are authentic and will be on special on the day. Quite a few awesome colours will be available.


----------



## MR_F

Is there any one who will be doing repairs on the day 
Like if I have say a Smok Alien and the negative connector came loose and need some one with a unique set of skills to solder it back to the ring


----------



## MrDeedz

Sir Vape said:


> Yes they are authentic and will be on special on the day. Quite a few awesome colours will be available.


shweeeetto!


----------



## ASCIIcat

MR_F said:


> Is there any one who will be doing repairs on the day
> Like if I have say a Smok Alien and the negative connector came loose and need some one with a unique set of skills to solder it back to the ring


Can't really help you myself, but I think you are looking for someone like this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

ASCIIcat said:


> Bit of a random question, but which vendors are going to be stocking merchandise?
> Stuff like t-shirts, caps, hoodies?
> I have a slight obsession with stuff like that


Swing by my stand

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dexter305

Just taking a chance here...but will there be any vendors stocking the Reload RTA?


----------



## Christos

MR_F said:


> Is there any one who will be doing repairs on the day
> Like if I have say a Smok Alien and the negative connector came loose and need some one with a unique set of skills to solder it back to the ring


Send me a pm with pics. I can help you out but not at vapecon... I wont be soldering on the day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AadilR21

Hi there, will there be any vendors stocking the Vaporesso Revenger kit / mod?


----------



## Silver

ASCIIcat said:


> Bit of a random question, but which vendors are going to be stocking merchandise?
> Stuff like t-shirts, caps, hoodies?
> I have a slight obsession with stuff like that



@ASCIIcat , check out NCV as well
@Vapington


----------



## Silver

AadilR21 said:


> Hi there, will there be any vendors stocking the Vaporesso Revenger kit / mod?



Hi @AadilR21 
I think you may find it with Vape Club @VapeGrrl , @JakesSA 
But dont forget, Vaporesso themselves (all the way from China) are exhibitors, doubt they will be selling, but am quite confident they will have the Revenger at their stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AadilR21

Looking forward to it


----------



## GregF

Kanthal 28/38 Clapton wire anyone?


----------



## Oupa

ASCIIcat said:


> Bit of a random question, but which vendors are going to be stocking merchandise?
> Stuff like t-shirts, caps, hoodies?
> I have a slight obsession with stuff like that



We will be stocked up with apparel and ready to kit you out like a real vaping pro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630

Any vendors will have Milc e juice range on special ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa

Sneak peek...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

hey all Vendors or my fellow coil building geeks. my last request. (Maybe lol). Which stands can i visit first to find me some awesome staggered framed staple coils, DO these come in Nichrome (preferable). I still dont know much or know how to build coils so im thinking of buying a crap load of pre-builts to find my sweet spot in regards to style and type of wire material. Will any Vendors be giving free coil building tutorials at VapeCon ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

Any vendors stocking the new nitecore i4 charger at Vapecon ? Haven't seen chargers on special, although I could be mistaken.


----------



## Slav

Are there any vendors that will be stocking turqoise colored rda's? My wifr is obsessed with turqoise and looking for something for her.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Faheem777 said:


> Any vendors stocking the new nitecore i4 charger at Vapecon ? Haven't seen chargers on special, although I could be mistaken.


I will be bringing a few chargers along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Slav said:


> Are there any vendors that will be stocking turqoise colored rda's? My wifr is obsessed with turqoise and looking for something for her.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



For a moment I thought you were talking about my wife @Tisha .... 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-vape-family.t8890/page-16#post-508539

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Apollo

Hi Guys,

I REALLLYYY want the GeekVape Aegis.... and so does at least 4 other people I know, would there be any specials on this device at VapeCon?

Edit: Also Looking for the Minikin Reborn. any details or prices would be appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Batiatus

Hi There Vendors

Will anyone have the i8 Charger on Special and price please?


----------



## BumbleBee

Batiatus said:


> Hi There Vendors
> 
> Will anyone have the i8 Charger on Special and price please?


The Vape Guy only has two left in stock, I will be bringing them with, they will be R700 each

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Has everybody now announced their specials?


----------



## BumbleBee

Cornelius said:


> Has everybody now announced their specials?


All the main specials have been anounced, however most if not all the vendors will have additional specials which are either announced in their own subforums or made available on the day. So check out each vendor for hidden gems, we'll have a few


----------



## Lim

Quakes said:


> Maybe @Lim can confirm if they will have the Camo or not?


Sry man, no camo left. Only blk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Yes, yes and .. yes.


----------



## Ashley A

Any specials on SMOK TFV8 T8 coils? 

Been ages since I vaped one of these beauties and would love a bunch since I've become too lazy to build these days.


----------



## BigMacZA

Any digital scales gonna be available?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

